
Amazon says it’s working on free one-day Prime shipping - jatsign
https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/25/18516795/amazon-prime-free-one-day-shipping-update-earnings
======
whenchamenia
Still waiting on 2-day, and I have been a prime subscriber for years.

------
Daev007
i think its fake they didn't deliver in one day for amazon quiz visit our site
www.thecboffers.com

